# Things Your Chis Have Destroyed :-p



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I decided to start this thread after Carl ate a crossword puzzle book today. :roll: 

Carl has chewed on the bottoms of two pencils, and shredded part of a crossword puzzle book. 

(My old dog ruined a few library books, a Christmas ornament, and my aunt's shoe.)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison: my fiancee's phone charger, 2 school books, a makeup brush, one of my new shoes, one of my fiancee's hats, MANY toilet paper rolls...

Rylie: a shoe, the bottom drawer of my dresser (the top corner of it)


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

My Chi's and my Pug: books, carpet, sneakers, bathroom rugs, siding on the door, underwear, toys, the bottom of a chair, the underside of my mattress, my FENDI sandals, pens ... FIVE BEDS ... and that's off the top of my head !!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Five pairs of my daughter's expensive shoes and around twenty pairs of Victoria's Secret underwear. 

I'm thinking of getting Bean a t-shirt that says, "I do bad things!"

Gotta love 'em. . . :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Guinness: his bed, the bottom of the kitchen cabinet
Diesel: some of my Victoria Secret underwear, I think my Cocker Spaniel taught him that one! :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I forgot about the many pairs of Victoria's Secret underwear that my 2 have ruined! 

Their latest feat... destroying an area rug... one side of it is completely chewed up. I put rugs under their pee pads so that my carpet won't get ruined.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

My pair of pink shoes, my mother's booth, my 2 pair of sneekers, my beige high heels, a tons of crayons and barbie stuff he finds in my cousins room, a ton of paper he finds in the garbage AND toilet paper. He looves that. 

He's a little destroy machine lol


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

cujo: everything he can get ahold of

Princess: whatever cujo leaves behind or what cujo is chewing on


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

I AM PROUD TO SAY AUSTIN STICKS TO HIS OWN TOYS !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie: -- $85 Ralph sunglasses.. *cries* he better not get the versace ones i got for my bday!!!! numerous pairs of my hubbys safety glasses.. 2 or 3 phone chargers-- i must admit that they do look like the perfect toy for a dog!!  a couple of my hubbys hats.. a puppy gate.. green eyeliner.. receipts.. business cards from a rude lady *haha* stuffed toys.. tennis balls..

freia: -- papers.. pee pads.. 
can't think of anything else from her right now!!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

So far Chuwee has stuck to his toys as well, thanks goodness. My aussie has never chewed anything either. But my lab as a puppy ate numerous comforters, 200 dollar hiking boots, not both, just one of them of course, pillows, two sweatshirts, and about five pairs of runners. Thank goodness he grew outta that around six months of age.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Skippy chewed almost completely through a vacuum cleaner cord this week.  Unplugged, thankfully.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Speaking of things that my guys have destroyed...

My fiancee just got off the line with Poison Control... Madison ate a whole tube of Neosporin Original :x It is completely harmless... but he is leaking a greasy substance everywhere (ewww) and should be "cleaned out" very shortly...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jessie, sounds like you have a handful over there with those two. I bet there is never a dull moment! :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are insane. Madison has this new routine of dragging his and Rylie's bowls out of the kitchen and hiding them... under the bed usually. Or he'll drag them out to me... ahh.

Yea, I couldn't believe that he ate the neosporin... I mean, the tube was licked completely dry. I don't know what his fetish is with antibiotic creams... Ian just got a tattoo on his arm, and the puppies keep trying to lick off the ointment.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh man, It's impossible to list ALL that my boys, namely Hershey, has destroyed. But here are some:

2 CPAP masks (so expensive :shock: )
pens
tapes
flooring
trash (LOTS)
eyeglasses
antibiotic ointment
wicker baskets
feather dusters
walls (really :roll: )
sanitary napkins (that was SO awful)
books
plastic bottles
Hair Accessories


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Wood along the window sil and baseboard - $60.00 :x 
Pee Pads -$8.00 :?
A box of kleenex - $6.00 :lol: 
an old bathroom rug - $3.50 :roll:
having an adorable little chi in our home - PRICELESS!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> sanitary napkins (that was SO awful)


Our old Shar Pei used to do the SAME thing. :roll:  :?


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

A throw pillow, a foam mattress topper..hmm thats about it
hes a really good dog for the most part, and both of those happened when I was out, he was home alone during summer thunderstorms and tried to hide in them by scratching at them ot make room for him....tore them all up poor scared bebe.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow :lol: Mr. Peepers has destroyed every one of my couch cushions :x . If you turn over any one of them there is a hole in it. They both have chewed up various toys of my daughters :x . Buster has chewed up the outsides of their crate (the door isn't on it, they only lay in it if they want too, so it's not because he's locked in it :lol: ). Buster has also made a hole in the back of the couch so he can escape my kitchen. :x So I have blocked that hole off now. :lol: So yeah, my couches are screwed. :lol: :lol: 

They also chewed my living room window sil. :x :x

And all of those incidents contributed to why they are confined in the kitchen when I can't have my eyes fully on them. :twisted:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is that Lola has destroyed 3 of their beds due to her quest to dig to China. :x


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I guess I'm lucky Taco only chews his bones that we buy for him and Nina chews on her toys so far but she stays crated allday while we are gone Taco has free run


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that other folks have this problem. I thought it was because I am such a bad chi mom. Harley has chewed the cords off 4 lamps, three alarm clocks, (thank goodness he pulls them out of the wall first), bathroom mats, area rugs, doggie beds, toilet paper, the top corner of my sofa, a hole in the carpet in the hallway, digging holes in the carpet in several places, the bottom corner of a cabinet in my kitchen, door stops, shoes, socks, etc. He is 10 mos. and I hope he will outgrow some of this.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Lets see.... Milo has chewed up numerous area and kitchen rugs, tons of pencils (I am constantly on the kids about leaving them lay around), two pet beds, trash (when he can get ahold of it) and lots of dirty clothing. I still haven't figured out why dirty clothing appeals to chis so much!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Sanitary napkins - Yup. As a matter of fact, last night! yuck! She's also gotten numerous pencils from my daughter and she chewed through a game boy charger cord (unplugged). She also seems to really like my daughter's underwear. eeewwww!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> The only thing I can think of is that Lola has destroyed 3 of their beds due to her quest to dig to China. :x


lol lol thats so funny! rocky tries to dig everything too! hilarious! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Wawa just chews on her toys.

Mattie--a million dog gates, some doors (three of them actually), my antique dining room table, the leg of one of the chairs to the antique table, 3 or 4 dog beds, carpet at the in-laws  , kitchen cabinets, underwear, phone chargers, anything that plugs in the wall, dog crates (both metal and plastic)

I'm sure I'm leaving things out. She's just a super chewer!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Theres too many to think of!Clothes,my original ugg bots which where very expensive!And his personal fave is my eyeliners!He gos in my dressing room and just takes them from the bottow tray of my make up rack and chews em up!
The peeing is the worst tho!i borrowed a top frm my friend and she sed she would rather not have it back becuse i realised when i took it out of my bag it stunk! it was coverd in pee!The same with my school books and bags!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

In all this time Billy only decided to destroy one single thing....... a 250Euro Armani sunglasses :shock: :x ......


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie: two of her doggie beds, (one in progress :lol: ), two nintendo controllers, three sets of ear-phones, four sets of Christmas lights this past Christmas, at least 5 electrical cords, multiple pairs of socks and shoes and she has a distinct love for paper towels!!!! Fortunately she's not a furniture girl! Oh, I forgot...MANY pee pads!!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sara- my slippers, phone charger toilet paper, insulated cup
Corey (springer spaniel)- linoleum, corner trim on the wall, many many shoes, towels, underwear, carpet
Copper- give him time, although grown I only had him since October


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sara- Add one more.... she just chewed up a foam decorated heart that one of the students gave me for Valentines Day

update: she has now chewed up my phone charger and Nintendo Ds Charger. (husband forgot to shut the bedroom door  )


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie's not too bad but she tends to like to chew on my clothes if she can get at them, especially bras for some reason. the grossest thing was right after she had some baby teeth pulled she got a hold of one of my bras and left blood all over it. ew.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

between my 3... (that i can remember). over 5 pairs of flip flops, a book i bought for school, a couple of my stuffed animals (they like to chew off the eyes and nose), my phone antenna, a roll of toilet paper(everywhereeeeee!), a picture (of them), a belt, 3 eyeliners, bunch of pens, and countless pairs of underwear lol mostly done my chloe. shes the little devil around here :twisted: all of this happened while she was left out and now unfortunately shes the only one who has to be crated when im gone.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

my life :lol:


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

what to you all do to minimize this destruction occurring in the house? My pup chewed up 3 important wires...and its really expensive to keep replacing them. is there some type of deterrent method i can use? do the repellent sprays actually work?


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

maminel said:


> what to you all do to minimize this destruction occurring in the house? My pup chewed up 3 important wires...and its really expensive to keep replacing them. is there some type of deterrent method i can use? do the repellent sprays actually work?


Urgh - I was spraying things down with vinegar cuz Piña hates the smell of that but it's not something that lasts long. She is a digger and chewer (chewed up the legs and arms of 2 chairs in our front room and she chewed at the bottom of our new armoire!!! She digs at the carpet any chance she gets so I can't leave her out of her crate when we're not home  I was hoping to be able to do that but she's nearly 9 mos old and no changes...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco, a cute pair of flip flops he chewed the beaded part of them and he's peed on some edges of some cabinets :evil: 

Bella, kleenex and papertowels which she doesn't do anymore :lol: She's a well behaved girl


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

my 2 seem to know when something is expensive or that is important to me! I can't leave anything lying around!

Fortunately they have never destroyed any furniture. Yet!


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> The only thing I can think of is that Lola has destroyed 3 of their beds due to her quest to dig to China. :x


I wonder has Lola seen Poncho and Sasha in China ... since they're destroyed five of their beds !!!! :roll:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chico: Barbie Dolls (hands and feet only for some reason), toilet paper (which he would tear up into little pieces and make a bed for himself), one of me favorite books, panties.

Nikolai: Panties, carpet, papers, books, shoes, a pillow of my daughters that actually used to be mine when I was a little girl.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow...I guess Carl's not that bad! He's only eaten the bottom of two pencils. That's affordable, lol. (And he chewed on a crossword puzzle book)

We used to give my old dog boxes- like waffle boxes, granola bar boxes, etc. and she used to shred them up. She LOVED shredding boxes. So we tried it with Carl. :roll: He EATS the cardboard. What a nut.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I had a chihuahua that would chew holes in the wall. also kitchen cupboards, kitchen chairs, table, gates, bed frame, doors. I think they must be part wood-chuck!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank has destroyed the carpet in my boyfriends bedroom. He's dug all the way down underneath the pad! They're going to have to replace the carpet there.


----------



## MILLY (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello, my chi Polly ate my husbands electric toohbrush, ooppps it cost £120 .


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Reuben tried to dig to China through our vintage S-curve sofa's cushion; 2 pair of leather shoes; one pair of leather thongs (shoes...); assorted panties, socks, several plastic objects and, today, a pillow that was on our once pristine sofa...
Gawd I love him...
Jill


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

oh my, are there enough hours in the day to list them all...... :toothy8: we call him the bandit


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

newspaper and more newspaper.. A trash bag (yuck) at least 50 pairs of my underwear. 3 pairs of grandmas shoes.. That ive had to replace.. The eyes out of every toy she has ever owned..


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

My boys like paper products (paper towels, napkins, klenex) Crayons, pee pads, My girls bratz dolls. Anything that they can get ahold of they will chew. The fuuny thing is that they know that they can not have it, so when I am trying to get it from them they run in circles behind the couch under the beds.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oo Carl loves Kleenex. He steals them from my mom when she's blowing her nose. He'll take them out of her pocket. He loves to eat them. 

Whenever I walk by Carl and he has something he shouldn't, he totally gives himself away by acting all nervous and running around like an idiot. :lol: 

On walks now he picks up pieces of paper and napkins, cigarette butts, etc. It's so annoying having to stop every 5 seconds to pry something out of his mouth. 8)


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My doggies loooooove paper! They're constantly at it.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

The toilet paper


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

The pillows on the couch and has the stuffing all over the place, and every piece of paper he can find - shreds into a million little pieces.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine like everyone else's like to get klenex's out of the trashcan and shred them. They also got ahold of my oldest son's headgear a few weeks ago and chewed it up. Needless to say my son wasn't too upset about it.  They have also gotten mail off the end tables and chewed it up.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

PLENTY of toilet paper and paper towels! He is so sneaky when he gets them ... I usually don't see him until after the fact.

Oh, and our plant in the living room. He pulls the leaves off CONSTANTLY.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OH gosh.....can I remember all they destroyed...

Walls (tequila, when I got Kylie, was so mad she chewed holes in my closet wall)

Dresser
phone charger
USB port to my digital camera
blankets
toilet paper
ANYTHING in the garbage
carpets


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucy hasn't chewed anything but she has never been left alone to do so. She will chew up any mail that comes through the door if it isn't picked up immediately.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie is pretty good as far as chewing up things. Butttttttttt that digging they seems to do, she tore up about 4 areas of my carpet. Reading all the things are babies have wrecked, shows you have to have one to love them. lol :wink:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

My two boys? ANYTHING THEY CAN GET THEIR GREEDY LITTLE NOSES INTO! Bird food, trash cans, pens, pencils, bottle caps, cigarette packs.....and Marley has a bad habit of stealing food right off of the table. LOL! He has stolen 1/2 of a sirloin steak, a chicken sandwich, a nice piece of grilled chicken, and a now and later (without disturbing the wrapper much). :shock: :? :x :roll: 

On a high note though, he is FINALLY learning WHERE to go to the bathroom.....NOT INSIDE! LOL! :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> He has stolen 1/2 of a sirloin steak


LMAO!!!!! :lol:


----------

